# Egg sharing IVF Darlington (londons womens clinic) Start of our journey!!



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi we have choosen to use the egg sharing scheme with Darlington clinic, as we cant afford ivf and also would like to help someone else.
I am 30 yr old and hubby 38, he has a under average sperm count, but no other problem otherwise. Because my hubby has had children previously we are not entitled to ivf funding.
So i have my first appointment at Darlington clinic on 26th October keep you updated.
I was wondering what time frame it takes from first appointment to possible pregnancy?
Any advise welcome!
  
Thanks xx


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi

I am having my 3rd egg share. If you have a look a bit further down where your post is there is a thread for this site, with loads of lovely girls already on. I think in all it took about 2 months from deciding to egg share to the actual transfer taking place. You will need councelling (the lady is lovely), a range of STI checks done (your local GUM clinic will normally do this for you), then you have to fill out the HFEA forms. The staff are lovely and will help you every step of the way.

Good luck
xx


----------



## bumblebee22 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am Darlington the staff are really nice there so im sure they will give you all the advice and all the info you need good luck ladies      BB22


----------



## candle (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Suzy

How did you get on with your first appt at Darlington?  Do you come out with a plan straightaway or is that further along the line? Did they give you any ideas of timeframes? We have our first appointment there next week xx


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi there sorry for not getting back on with a update quicker. Everything went great at our appointment last week, very pleased. Basically the first appointment involved a internal ultrasound, semen analysis and blood tests and then we spoke with the doctor who explained everything and all the options and told us that as long as the blood test come back ok we will be accepted on to the scheme. So now we have a appointment this thursday to see the counciler and once the blood test are back there will be some more to do. The did say it would be into next year after xmas now when we would start treatment. They were all really nice staff and felt really comfortable and relaxed.
So everything is looking well up to now, i will keep you updated.
Good luck to you Candle


----------



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

I wish everyone the best of luck with their egg sharing journey.  Its such a shame though for those couples awaiting an egg donor on NHS waiting lists. Those benefitting from receiving the eggs at Darlington will be those who can afford to pay £6,000 plus and fast tracking the others on NHS waiting lists but thats private health care!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Newcastle33 said:


> I wish everyone the best of luck with their egg sharing journey. Its such a shame though for those couples awaiting an egg donor on NHS waiting lists. Those benefitting from receiving the eggs at Darlington will be those who can afford to pay £6,000 plus and fast tracking the others on NHS waiting lists but thats private health care!


*Newcastle* - honey I am not sure you understand the process properly when you can't produce eggs of you own, but when you can't produce your own eggs the waiting list is over 8 years long on the NHS (it is in our area - in fact I have been on it for 11 years now!!) Even if you are lucky enough to be able to provide a known donor which I did on my first ever cycle (my cousin) it still cost me £3500 on the NHS as a "Paying" customer. We have had 3 fresh cycles at LWC at £5500 per time and in order to do this we have begged, borrowed, remortgaged and loaned ourselves to the hilt! I don't view it as "being able to afford private health care and just fast tracking those on NHS lists"  These are the hardest times we have ever experienced and it will take us years and years to ever get back on an even keel 

MissTC

I too am at Darlington LWC but I am a recipient, not a donor and therefore I am one of those ladies who would be unable to get even a chance at carrying a child without the lovely ladies who take the decision to share their eggs whatever the reasons for their decision may be.

I would just like to add a massive thank you to all you ladies who take part in the egg sharing Schemes - we are so very very grateful to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx it is hard to put into words just how grateful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks for explaining things, as CFL don't explained alot about how things wor, I'm just frustrated as have waited 5 yrs for an unknown donor and haven't been able to find a known donor myself.  I also read a post on fertility friends of someone who was considering egg sharing at CFL but decided to go to darlington as treatment was free which is a barrier for CFL.  I don't feel CFL do enough to advertise egg donation as other NHS clinics do in other areas.  I realise there are many people who go into debt for treatment, as we will be if we are never offered a donor on NHS. Apologies for not understanding.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Newcastle

No worries - I can totally understand your frustrations - paying for tx was the only way we were ever going to get a chance at IVF due to the massive waiting lists for NHS in this area and we have been lucky as some of our family have been in a position to help us out as well as us borrowing and remortgaging!  Not everyone can do that though and therefore the wait for eggs is just nightmarish!!  I do sympathise    

Take care
Tracy
x


----------

